# Elvis Presley - Can't help falling in love (Fingerstyle)



## sakuarius102 (Nov 23, 2016)

Hi everyone, I share with you my fingerpicking version of this classic of Elvis Presley, Can't help falling in love.

Regards !


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I take it you recorded that at ................."your house"

Good job and a good job on your recording.


----------



## helliott1 (Jul 12, 2015)

Very nice. I like that you didn't rush it. That way the crossing notes resonate with lots of air. What is your recording setup? Very nice tone, I thought. Condenser mic?


----------



## sakuarius102 (Nov 23, 2016)

Steadfastly said:


> I take it you recorded that at ................."your house"
> 
> Good job and a good job on your recording.


Thanks for your comment my friend, i apreciate it.


----------



## sakuarius102 (Nov 23, 2016)

helliott1 said:


> Very nice. I like that you didn't rush it. That way the crossing notes resonate with lots of air. What is your recording setup? Very nice tone, I thought. Condenser mic?


Ohhh Thanks so much, this was my first fingerstyle record and I was very nervous.

Next week I want to share a new recording of fingerstyle (The Beatles).

I used a Art & Luthier Ami (parlour size made in Canada), T.bone SCT 2000 (mic condenser), and Lexicom Omega (audio interface). Any plugging or effects.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Very nice playing ..... especially as you distracted with the book you were reading while you were playing.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice job.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Good playing! Or should I say Buen trabajo!? 
I have the same Ami on a different color, microphones seem to like those little guitars!


----------



## sakuarius102 (Nov 23, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> Very nice playing ..... especially as you distracted with the book you were reading while you were playing.


Yes my friend, I was concentrating in the book and the melody are not all good.
Thanks for yor coment !


----------



## sakuarius102 (Nov 23, 2016)

Thanks ! I apreciate your coments.

Yes Art & Luthier are great canadian guitars. My new acoustic guitar is a Seagull all solid woods, amazing !!. In Spain, Godin group has very reputation, and is more cheap than Martin or Taylor.

I love Seagull, Godin, and Larrivee !!


----------

